# Okay, this time I blame Ashi....



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright, so, this weekend Ashi is down in the Portland area visiting friends...and of course he had to check out the local Petco....and then take pictures of all the pretty bettas and send them to me....and THEN told me to pick out ones I liked and he'd get them, then bring them up to me next weekend.....
.....So its all his fault I have two new boys now...and soon to be three, when he picks up another white CT....
...Okay, one of them we're splitting, so hes both of ours xDD BUT yeah...he'll be staying with me :lol:
Haha, anyway....here are some pics Ashi took of the two he got today. The Black Orchid boy(who we're splitting)is named La, as in 'Tui and La'....or Yin and Yang(the white CT he'll be getting later will be Tui) xD
The other boy(who I SWEAR called out to me....even if it was only a picture over text....)doesn't have a name yet xD Still working on that....


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

... Woman... I swear... one day...!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha!! xD Love ya too


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and.... how about sending the orchid my way?  You CLEARLY have too many fish, and I have.... -cough- an empty tank -lies- waiting here for him!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

wow, 2nd pic


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks Kingbetta! ^-^



CodeRed said:


> Oh, and.... how about sending the orchid my way?  You CLEARLY have too many fish, and I have.... -cough- an empty tank -lies- waiting here for him!


Pfft, and mess up my dream of having a Yin Yang style divided tank? No thank you! xDD :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Pfft, Yin and Yang is soooo eighties. It's all about the ... rap now T-T;

-makes no sense whatsoever-


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Pfft, Yin and Yang is soooo eighties. It's all about the ... rap now T-T;
> 
> -makes no sense whatsoever-


Pfft, Yin and Yang is retro dude!! Its comin' back in style ;D :lol:

Yay for making no sense!! xD
Honestly, I'm surprised I'm making any sense at all right now o-o I'm sooooo tired and out of it...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup, same here  Tired, but don't want to sleep yet -.- Sometimes I make no sense, and I acknowledge that fact. I acknowledge, and welcome it.

See? I'm babbling.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Yup, same here  Tired, but don't want to sleep yet -.- Sometimes I make no sense, and I acknowledge that fact. I acknowledge, and welcome it.
> 
> See? I'm babbling.


Ahh, same here xD The only thing stopping me from babbling right now is the fact that I'm too lazy to type my babbling out 
But its okay, we're anime fans. We don't have to make sense, and we can babble, just because we're awesome like that xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd just like to point out that babble is a pretty cool word. It's got THREE b's, when most words don't even have one. See, in my entire post, only babble has any b's. Aweoms.e

I've got to get some sleep. I mispelled Awesome, and I don't even care enough to backspace and fix it 

Power to the anime fans ^-^


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

hehe guess what code red I'm looking at those boys right now too ^.^. I had to put the white & orange/red one in a dark spot cause he's all skiddish now. I put my finger in the water to give him some nom noms he literally freaked out and went nuts around his little cup. (I'll be putting him in a temp divided tank. 2.5 gallons divided by 3. for 7 days then I give them all to her and let her borrow my temp tank as well ^.^. 

But yeah I love the orchid one! ^.^. He's really fiesy!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...You are SO right.  Babble is, like, the most awesome word ever....is there even ANY other word that has 3 b's in it? O-O

Haha, yeah...sleep.....but can't sleep....too my Dr Pepper....xD

Haha, Power to us!.....and our awesome thread hijacking skills xD


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Awwwww! The black orchid is so pretty. Mine and yours could be related.  They look like twins.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

BUBBLE! pfft.

Um, when you're sending them to me, make sure you spell Illinois right. I know the s isn't pronounced but it's there. 

Gorgeous. *drool*


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks you guys XD! They're are babies XD!!! I love our fish ^.^. 

OH guess what everyone here's our betta that's being shipped from Thailand. Breeding quality male and female crown tail butterfly XD! Sadly I don't have pic of female but yeah. Pretty XD!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks! xD

....NUUUUU!! D8 There IS another word with three b's....THE WORLD WILL END!!

Lol xDD Suuuuuuuure, I'll try to remember that...but if I mess up...well, not my fault xD blame the exhaustion.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

They're both very Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, they're amazinggg!!!! You guys are going to have SO many fishie babies.lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I was laughing before I even opened the post.... LOL then you are CR were babbling and being funny.... ohhhh so funny. 

I'm pretty much speechless..... Those fish are A M A Z I N G !!!!!!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

lol CR and DF are epic when they babble lol XDD!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah, yes. Another fish on the way... HEY, HE'S KINDA BLACK! CAN YOU SEND ME HIM?!  OR, you can send me the orchid, and just fill HIM in as the Yin and Yang D See? Problem solved!

I'm glad my lack-of-sleep keeps people entertained ^-^ Summer's coming up, so it'll be happening much more xDD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDD Thanks everyone!!
Hehe, yeah, we have a LOT of fishy babies....and the scary thing is I actually have the space and time for all of them because most of my tanks are cycled O-O; :lol:
I can't WAIT until I get these guys....I'm super attached to the white/lavender one who has no name yet....and I haven't even seen him in person! xDD
I blame those super cute adorable little white pectorals <3

Rofl xDD But the problem is that the AB guy will be staying with Ashi for now...I'll just be getting the female  So I need that Orchid! xD

Haha, your lack-of-sleep is awesome. Feel free to PM me any time you want to babble, I'm sure we'd have some really random insane conversations xD


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I love them. They are all so pretty.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks! ^-^

Oh yeah, forgot to ask before....any name suggestions for the white/lavender guy? xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You crush my dreams. CRUSH THEM.

I hope that black dragon is still there T-T Then I can RUB him in your faces XDDD

Uwahahahaaa.

Babbling is fun, but right now I'm doing it because I'm borrreeed xD Summer hasn't even started yet, and I have nothing to do ^-^ This is usually when I start reading manga and manwha again.... which I have  WHEWT.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ashion...


....


...

Sorry about that XD A character from my book xDD He's a mage who's bonded to a black wolf named Tak'eran... heh.

Edit: Also, he has white hair xDD That's how the name came to me :3


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol!! If you get that black dragon, I might be tempted into a trade.... I've yet to come across a dragon that I could resist xDDD :lol:

Haha, babbling is always fun....I'm actually SUPPOSED to be doing schoolwork....but...the forum...it CALLS to me! D:
Lol, now I'm tempted to go read manga too....like I need any more distractions xDD

Ooo, I'm liking that name....and that book sounds interesting already! xD Whats it called?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I like Arashi (it means storm).


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooooo, I like Arashi too 8D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

The book is called Shadowell. The main character is Number 3076, eventually naming himself Narai'in Taranae, a slave fighter in the "Golden City" of Sharai. He was born into slavery, and marked from birth as a fighter. Due to his mark, he was raised differently than the other slaves, trained in the arts of fighting. Due to this, he excels in almost all forms of fighting, but dagger-throwing is his preferred style. On his eighteenth birthday, he's given to the Emperor of Sharai, and forced to fight in life-or-death matches, the first he's been in. He is finally graduated from slave fighting, and becomes an "assassin" of sorts for the emperor, though he's beginning to grow away from his dependency on the empire. He breaks free from the Emperor's control, and finds out that he's of the Thar'rack bloodline, a race of nomadic people known for their seemingly mystical bonds to huge animals. He seeks them out, and begins being retrained to lose his casualty towards life. He achieves greater and greater strength and humanity, but he's still an outcast among his own people. He bonds first with a young albino eaglet, who would have died without his help. Later, he bonds to an albino puma, for the same reason. Finally, he bonds to a mystical creature, a shii'a'siin, a snake-like being trapped in a world of darkness. He leaves the Thar'rack, realizing he was beginning to become hated among them, for a four-bonded pair is very, very rare, and jealousy was beginning to rise among them. After an attempt on the shii'a'siin's life, he decides staying with the Thar'rack will end up killing one of them, and the death of one would severely traumatize the others. He is twenty-three when he leaves. He is joined by Ashion, a white-haired mage of about twenty years, who is bonded to a black wolf, who is also a mage. The two men become close, and eventually return to Sharai, to fulfill Narai'in's dream of freeing the slaves. However, they become sidetracked when Narai'in is targeted by assassins who wish to see him and his bondeds dead. They realize they are being stalked by a Shadowell, an intelligent being that can shift its form by will, read minds in a primitive way, and somewhat control emotions.


That's just the basics XD It's still VERY loose, as I don't like how god-modded powerful Narai'in is, but that'll change. ^-^

LONG POST.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooooo, I'm thinking this is a book I'm going to have to go pick up....sounds complicated, deep, and still mystical and such...just my style ;D

Lol, looks like Ashi will me taking me to a book store this weekend xDD

Hmm...and maybe I should change La's name to the name of that black wolf.....


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

XD It's the book I'M making, though! xDD You did know that, right? Or did I just totally read that wrong? ;-;
-confused again-

Gahhh.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

its a book your writing?! Really? How did I not catch that? o.o*feels like an idiot*
Your gonna publish it right? 'Cause I'd totally go buy and read that, like, over and over O-O

xDD OKAY! So, because your awesome, I'm naming these guys Ashion and Tak'eran


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG YAY XD I feel like I own part of them now, heheh. I hope I can publish it xD Heck, I hope I can finish it! I ALWAYS start stories, then never finish them. It's so hard to keep the motivation flowing Dx


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol!! xDD Hehe, you kinda of do own part of them now 

Haha, I SO know what you mean!! I can't COUNT the number of unfinished stories I've got going  :lol:
I would totally LOVE to read that book though, its sounds AMAZING!! And I'm sure LOTS of other people would love it! xD
Just don't forget us little people when you become a big time author


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Bah, forget the little people? How many times have I longed to write my favorite author? Never will I forget the littles xDD 

Now, fetch me a sammich.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, Yes Ma'am! xD-hops off to make sammich- Would you like ham or turkey? ;D

Rofl xDDD Ahhh, your motivating me to write now!! Adn that's bad, I need to do schooooooooooooooool so I can graduaaaaaaaaaaate o-o


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Turkey, woman! xD

Bah, I have my last 2 finals on Tuesday, then I'm dooonneee DD I'm so excited and sad at the same time. I made some REALLY good friends this year, so I'm scared I won't see them again ):

And DO write!  I LOVE reading stories x3 I'm such a book geek.

Edit... I spelled turkey wrong ):


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow that's great Codered! Good luck and I hope everything works out for you.  We'll all be the first ones to get it!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL I get such a kick out of reading CR and DFs random posts....

LOL


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

We're really bad at getting off-topic XD


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I need a good book to read. I haven't read in like eh...a long time. February-ish. DX

Good thing about the college I'm going to, summer reading. EVERYONE reads the same book over the summer. Students and faculty! Looking forward to getting that next week.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Another good book is called Dragon's Milk. Something I read a long time ago. I still love this book XD! Author is um susan fletcher I think.


----------



## LightsYouOnFire (Feb 8, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> ...You are SO right.  Babble is, like, the most awesome word ever....is there even ANY other word that has 3 b's in it? O-O
> 
> Haha, yeah...sleep.....but can't sleep....too my Dr Pepper....xD
> 
> Haha, Power to us!.....and our awesome thread hijacking skills xD



Blubber has 3 b's.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

And bubble and blubber are both amazing words xD

@Ashi... I'll have to see about picking that up at the library. With summer coming, I'm going to be sooo borreeddd.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

@ CR Susan Fletcher has 3 books in her dragon saga. Dragon's Milk is the first one and the other two I fail to remember. Wiki Susan and you'll find her other 2 books that go along with the saga ^.^.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Turkey, woman! xD
> 
> Bah, I have my last 2 finals on Tuesday, then I'm dooonneee DD I'm so excited and sad at the same time. I made some REALLY good friends this year, so I'm scared I won't see them again ):
> 
> ...


Turkey FTW! xD

Lol, awesome thing about homeschool is that there are no 'finals' ;D
....just stupid boring easy little exams that ask us to write about the most pointless topics  All sorts of fun stuff there.

xDDD I LOVE writing....just not school stuff. I have several stories going that I need to finish....(they're all short xD)but school has been using up all of my writing time >.<
Reading is awesome. <3 I'm currently working on the Percy Jackson&The Olympians series....not the MOST challenging, but actually quite amusing and entertaining xD

....And late responses FTW ;D Haha, hurray for my lazyness ;P


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Bah... I'm done, but I FAILED my Bio Honors test XD It was quite hard, surprisingly. 

School writing sucks. Thankfully, I'm taking Creative Writing in school next year, so hopefully it'll be more fun x3


....

WHOO! Someone else who likes reading! It's very hard to find other readers xDD

And late responses give me reason to go back and look at good pictures xDD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL! xD
Hopefully I'll get done soon...I've still got three classes to finish up....ick ;P I'm such a horrible procrastinator...

Ahh, way cool xD Let me know if it is more fun! I'm curious 

Wow, really? xD I LOVE reading!! Its so calming and relaxing to just completely loose yourself in a book for an hour or two ^-^ Especially if its a REALLY good one xD

Hehe xD Yay for late responses then!


----------

